# Fish list



## angryaccntnt (Jun 25, 2008)

I was putting together a list of good eating fish that can be caught from the Surf, throughout the entire year.

I came up with this so far, am I leaving anything out?<UL><LI>redfish</LI><LI>whiting</LI><LI>pompano</LI><LI>black drum</LI><LI>some sharks, large stingrays</LI><LI>specks</LI>[/list]


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

<UL><LI>Jack crevalle</LI><LI>bluefish</LI><LI>sheepshead</LI><LI>ladyfish</LI><LI>spanish mackeral</LI><LI>flounder</LI>[/list]

Were you just talking about good eating fish or fun fish in general?


----------



## angryaccntnt (Jun 25, 2008)

I was hoping for good eating fish, but since some people find some fish good and some not good, just a fishling list of catchable surf in the florida panhandle would be cool.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I pretty much find everything above to be fun to catch and most are decent eating. There are still a few others as well but these would be the most likely without throwing in the many true trash fish species.


----------

